# TWO HO Enduros in NC this Spring



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone, 
The HO Slot Car Club of NC is going to host TWO HO Enduros this Spring, one for Super Stock class cars and one for "classic" T-Jets.
The first event will be with Super Stock class cars and will be on Saturday, April 9th here at my home in Winston-Salem. The event will be held on my 5' by 27' road course. We will be using 2011 HOPRA rules. Here is a link to the HOPRA website:
http://www.hopra.net/files/2011RulebookWebFinal.pdf
Additional rules are:
Tycos may used reverse-zapped traction magnets.
The bodies allowed will be closed-cockpit Group 6 GT bodies from the 1960's and 1970's or newer closed cockpit GTP bodies.
Teams will be allowed only one car for the event, though you may change ANY part(broken chassis, bad arm, tires, etc) during your time on the track. Cars will be impounded while a team is not competing on the track. 
Each team will run a five lap qualifier for pole position.
These rules may be amended/tweaked before the event.

The second Enduro will be a unique T-Jet race using "old" technology. This event will be held on Saturday, May 15th. It also will be run on my 5' by 27' road course. It will be a four hour event also.
Here are the rules:
Aurora T-Jet chassis only, NO Tuff Ones or Johnny Lightning/Auto World
Cars must fit though an 1 5/16" tech block
Legal bodies are Aurora or MEV listed below:
1368 Ferrari 250 GTO (XLerator body allowed)
1374 Ford GT (Wild One,Tuff One, or XLerator bodies are allowed)
1375 Cobra GT
1376 Porsche 904
1378 Lola GT (Tuff One body is allowed)
1381 Lola GT (Tuff One body is allowed)
1382 Ford J (XLerator body allowed)
1403 Cheetah (Tuff One is allowed)
1410 Chaparral 2-F (Tuff One or XLerator bodies are allowed){These bodies may be run without the wing}
MEV bodies:
Ferrari 330P4
Lola T-70 Mk 3
Ford Mk IV
Ford Mirage
Chaparral 2-D
Armatures must be stock with a 16 OHM minimum, NO balancing allowed
Chassis must be stock T-Jet with non-plated electricals
No brass pans or added weight allowed
Magnets must be stock T-Jet or Tuff Ones, NO Super II or Dash magnets allowed
Pick up shoes must be stock, stock replacement and plating IS allowed
The gear plate must be stock and have uncut rails
Guide pin must be stock or stock style replacement
Springs must be stock
Front wheels/tires must be:
Stock wheel with stock tire
AJ's/Twinn K's threaded wheel/tire combo. Set screw fronts allowed.
Rear Wheels:
Any AJ's/Twinn K's threaded or set screw rear wheel sets from that era allowed. Lightning 22's and Indy Radicals allowed also. Silicone tires  are recommended but sponge may be used. NO sponge tire dressings/traction enhancers allowed.
Body posts may be trimmed but the chassis may not be cut for clearance.
Any controller may be used.
These may be amended before the event.
Cars may be painted/numbered/detailed but it is NOT required
If you'd like to see pictures of the track just e-mail me

Teams may pre-register for either or both events by contacting me at [email protected]

Any amendments to the rules will be posted no later than 30 days before the respective event.
Our Enduros have been great events in the past and have drawn entrants from several other states.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

*Updated Enduro Information*

Due to some scheduling conflicts the first Enduro(Super Stocks) will be held on SATURDAY, April 23rd.
Each Enduro will be four hour events.
The second Enduro(T-Jet) event will be SUNDAY, May 22nd.

More to come.....

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

LATEST UPDATE:
Due to an apparent total lack of interest the Super Stock Enduro scheduled for Saturday, April 23rd has been cancelled. The T-Jet Enduro will still be held on Sunday, May 22rd.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

LATEST UPDATE:
Since no one has shown any interest in a T-Jet Enduro I am cancelling the one scheduled for this Sunday, May 22nd. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

